# problema con tv sony wega KV-21FA315, imagen descuadrada.



## andyasb (Mar 5, 2008)

Hola tengo un problema con una tv sony wega trinitron (KV-21FA315), la imagen es buena, mas sin embargo, esta descuadrada, es decir nunca se logra que los margenes de la imagen coincidad con los del cuadro de la pantalla, me dijeron que es un error de fabrica de los que las ajustan, y que tengo que mejorar el ajuste de fabrica. Que se puede realizar con el control remoto, que se pone un menu en la pantalla y que ahi se puede modificar eso, pero que necesito unos codigos para abrir ese menu y absesar a ellos (mediante el control remoto o botones fijos) y ajustarla. 
Si alguien me puede ayudar y pasarme los codigos (clave) o darme otra solucion se lo agradesere..


----------



## ELECALEX (Mar 24, 2008)

saludos compañero andyasb.
tú problema puede estar en dos secciones 
una tienes que revisar el circuito corrector de pincussion
dos tú problema puede estar en los datos de la eeprom (memoria), para esto debes de tener la carta de servicio del tv, con los valores de los parametros y compararlos con los de la memoria para ver sí no estan equivocados. Para entrar al modo de servicio del tv has lo siguiente: con el tv apagado (standby), presiona las siguientes teclas en el control remoto en forma consecutiva, display, numero5, vol+ y power, el tv encendera en el modo de servicio. Presiona el 1 para seleccionar el item hacia arriba o el 4 para seleccionar el item hacia abajo, presiona el 3 para modificar el valor hacia arriba o el 6 para modificar el valor hacia abajo, sí alguno esta equivocado, cambialo
Para grabarlo oprime la tecla muting, aparecera en verde, oprime la tecla enter y aparece la  palabra write en rojo. Apaga el tv desconectalo de la linea por 5 seg. y conectalo
y tú problema esta solucionado.
suerte saludos desde mexico d.f.


----------

